# Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

*Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*

Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.

I thought I'd check it out. I used the WhiteCap Industries web site.

This past summer my wife was flying to see her mother and she was leaving from the Baltimore Airport. Whitecap Industries has a store about 15 miles from the airport. So I went prepared. I took a battery operated skill saw and a straight edge.

Set the GPS up and drove right to the place. The warehouse was about 3 blocks big, down in a area where you could buy 3 blocks cheap. I went to the front desk and asked them where the stuff was stored.

It was in the warehouse , one block south. They said that they had about 2000 sheets of the stuff. It is used to make cement forms when they pour cement and it wont stick to the plywood.

The plywood is 3/4" and has 13 plys of wood, almost like Baltic Birch. I went to the warehouse and all of the inventory was stacked to the ceiling except for some sheets that were laying on a small pile. There were some edge damage and corner damage on a few of the sheets.

So I went back to the cashier and asked if they would sell the damaged sheets for a reduced price. (I mean I don't need a 4X8 sheet for one jig) He quoted a price of $31.00 a sheet and he said for that price i might as well take the good stuff. Why take the damaged ones.

So I told him I'd take three sheets, I went back and started to cut up the sheets to fit in my wife's van. Some were cut with a 2' slice off the end (2 sheets) and some were cut at 32" slices (3 piece cut (2 sheets).

I went back and paid for my order, of the four sheets that I took.

I gave Lee Jesberger a 32" slice (I don't think he's done anything with it yet) and I've made 2 jigs, both for the router. A edge to stand up on my router table so that I can cut route with the board standing on edge.

One for a trim bit the cut flush for the edging on a board The other was for a drawer lock router bit.

The stuff works great. and is stable. And I only have 2 1/2 sheets left. (Sold one sheet to a friend)

It is worth the money.

I used a bolt to attach it to the incra fence.


----------



## CraftsmanCollective (Aug 25, 2008)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


I love this stuff but I have a hard time finding it out West. I called WhiteCap and they told me they buy it from us but we dont stock it and I cant find a distributor that has it. I had to pay $55 for a 2×4 at Rockler. OUCH


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


I called the Baltimore store and they didn't carry it but the Washington DC store did. They were very helpful to point me to the warehouse that had it.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Amazing stuff.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Found a WhiteCap two blocks from an Intermountain Wood Products warehouse in Omaha. Hog heaven. I hope they stock it, I'm dying to give it a go.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


I bet I won't see any of this material in my area for another 10 years, but I'll check around.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


What a steal Karson. They don't have anything like that around here.


----------



## Critterman (Dec 20, 2007)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


We actually have two here, why two I don't know, but when I get a chance I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip


----------



## mski (Jul 3, 2007)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson, 
243 days!!! seemed like yesterday, I'm getting old.
I knew someone would try it.
I just built 3 jigs out of odds and ends China Ply laying around, might just have to go get some, I was worried about it not being straight and having alot of voids because it was made for concrete forms and not pemanent structure.
Thanks for the Blog and for the one to try it!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


In all of the cuts that I've made, I've not noticed any voids.

I will state the the Phenolic layer looks like it's thin, possibility thinner that the stuff at Rockler and Woodcraft. But then I don't have any of the Rockler or Woodcraft stuff at home.

You can see the ripples of the surface of the underlying ply. The surface is smooth, but probably not smooth like a sheet of glass. When I slid a router bit through the surface from the back, I didn't experience any chip out but at one time when readjusting the fence the edge of the router bit was closer to one side and when i turned on the router a small chip of phenolic chipped off.

It's not like it's super fragile, but some of the damage that I noticed at the warehouse were chips on the sides and corners.

If you are looking for a smooth surface that you can put a little wax on to make it real slippery then this is the stuff and you can't beat the price.


----------



## hasbeen99 (Sep 16, 2008)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I'm intrigued. Hopefully I'll be able to find some reasonably priced here in Central California before too awful long.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Hi Karson;

I'VE BEEN BUSY!!!

I'll get to it. I swear.

Again thanks for the piece, I do have a few ideas floating around in my mind.

Lee


----------



## ptrace (Jan 8, 2009)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


I've found the Whitecap stuff to be much inferior to the real Baltic Birch Colorfin phenolic ply. The Whitcap stuff is not birch, has a very thin phenolic impregnated paper face and is not truly smooth. The Colorfin (http://www.robertsplywood.com/stage/rtb1481/details_specialty_plywood/details_colorfin.htm) stuff is glass smooth (great for jigs) and thick phenolic faces. It's what Rockler sells in 2×4 sheets. You get what you pay for.


----------



## yowzor (Dec 3, 2009)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


i bought the sheets before and made a table, it's nice material. Try anderson plywood they have a several colors to choose from. The phenolic plywood looks like apple finnish ply with a fancy colored look. If i am not mistaken it was originally use for forming concrete and was very cheap. Then some creative architect in Venice came up with the idea of using it in interiors and the material caught on and the price shot up. Anyhow here is a link for the phenolic http://www.andersonplywood.com/phenolic_plywood.htm


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


I have been looking all over the place for this stuff. I finally saved up enough money and got my Incra LS Positioner, and I'm ready to start making my Router Table. But I really wanted to make the top of the Router Table out of this stuff. I can always fall back on the melamine clad top, but the Phenolic would look so much cooler.

Does anyone know of any stores in San Antonio, Texas that sell this stuff. From my brief time on this forum it would appear that the majority of the posters are from up north.

Any thoughts?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Lee: I called my supplier in Washington DC area and they have lots of it. He then looked in the San Antonio area and Austin area and none of them carry the product, In Washington the part# is 339PSP15M48

However he said that the Beaumont store shows 2 sheets in stock. Their part# is 339PSP3448.
I looked for Phenolic Ply and it's not found on their web. The counter man stated that it was called Phenolic Ply.

Maybe you can pick it up on your drive back from Florida at the Super Bowl.

Good Luck

Our woodworking club made Taper Jig Sliding Table and I supplied all of the Phenolic Ply for the members use It's great stuff and I going to another members home this afternoon to help him make one.


----------



## Fancyplywood (Mar 17, 2010)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


NO phenolic fancy plywood.

www.yunfeng.com
[email protected]


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


"NO phenolic fancy plywood."

What does that mean?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


It means he/she is a spammer


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Karson,
I've never seen this stuff in person, but it sounds like it could serve some useful pruposes. How does it compare to Melamine Particle board? Is the surface tougher and smoother?
Thanks!


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Anyone know where I can find this stuff in Austin, TX other than Woodcraft? I love the local store, but maybe I can get larger sheets for a better price somewhere else? White Cap seems to not carry it anymore. Thanks


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Oh, is 3/4" phenolic MDO any good?


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is old and as it turns out Karson mentions it's hard to find in the Austin/San Antonio area. Coincidence?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Google "White Cap Construction" there are 2 in Austin. But not all of them carry the Phenolic Ply.

Good luck. I'm getting great use out of the stuff that I've used.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


Would this be the same kind of material of which Rockler's Pro Phenolic Router Table is made of ??


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


the exterior is the same material as the product you linked to. the difference is that this is plywood laminated on both sides with a very thin layer of phenolic whereas the product you linked to is solid phenolic throughout.

pros cons:

Pro for solid: solid phenolic does not swell with humidity and does not absorb liquids/moisture

Pro for plywood: easier to machine and more forgiving on your cutting blades


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 12, 2012)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for the information … and education. 

Though I'm certain it's significant, I wonder what the difference in pricing between a solid phenolic sheet and a phenolic coated plywood sheet might be.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Karson said:


> *Phenolic Plywood I've checked it out*
> 
> Two hundred and 43 days ago MSKI posted a blog on Phenolic Plywood He had found some interesting stuff on the web that had 4 X 8 sheets of Phenolic Plywood for $51.00 a sheet. The stuff at Woodcraft is 65.00 for a 2 X 4' size.
> 
> ...


I paid about $50.00 for a 4X8 sheet of the 3/4" ply. They sell it for cement forms so that the cement doesn't stick to the plywood.

The surface is not perfectly smooth, in that the phenolic coating is going over some (not quite) even surface.

So it depends what you are planning to use it for. If you are making saw jigs which I use it for it's perfect and you have lots of material.

When I went to buy it I saw some sheets that had edge damage so I wanted them to give me a low-ball price to basically get rid of their scrap. The salesman quoted a price and said that he'd sell the perfect sheets for the same price.

I took a small battery saw and a clamp to give me a cutting edge and I cut 4 sheets up into 4X6', 2X4' and 32"X4' so that they'd fit in my van.

I needed smaller pieces to use and transport anyways.


----------

